# alzor wheels from ecs???



## EMTGti718 (Jan 7, 2010)

anyone running ecs tuning alzor wheels??? how do they ride pros and cons??? the price is right but hows quality of them??? thanks...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wheels don't "ride" any different than any other wheel. 

The quality? 

They're made in the same replica factory in Taiwan or China or the Philippines with the rest of them.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

The entire line of alloy wheels from Alzor are inspected and go through rigorous quality control and durability testing. Wheels come with a TÜV Rheinlan approval, and the wheels themselves are stamped with the familiar JWL and VIA stamps. The JWL and VIA certifications are performed by the Japanese Government to ensure the safety of aftermarket alloy wheels through extensive testing. Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road. 

Please PM me with any other questions you may have! 

Andy


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I just noticed Alzors are $399 for a ton of different sets, most of which are backordered. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/

seriously WTF I just paid $1000 for AG wheels..... It's going to be tough for VMR to compete with these prices... 

Did the price of 18" wheels just drop recently or something?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Be sure to check out the new pricing, sizing, and style options that just landed!




Andy


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

ECS Tuning said:


> Be sure to check out the new pricing, sizing, and style options that just landed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love some of the styles and prices, but I wish Alzor made different colors than just plain light gray on most of their wheels.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

06jettaSEL said:


> Love some of the styles and prices, but I wish Alzor made different colors than just plain light gray on most of their wheels.


We do! 

- Gunmetal/Machined face
- Silver/Machined face
- Hyper Silver

Keep checking the site for more options as they become available! 


Andy


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

Oh yeah? What styles is gunmetal/machined face? I only saw the one Audi reps.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

06jettaSEL said:


> Oh yeah? What styles is gunmetal/machined face? I only saw the one Audi reps.


Yes sir, 18" Style 628 Wheels - *Here*

New style - 18" Style 651 Wheels that can be seen below!



Andy


----------

